

Open Source Web Framework on Linux? - ncage

Hi everyone, we are embarking on a new journey here. Everyone, is, for the most part, are windows developers. We made the decision to go the linux&#x2F;open source route for our new project (maybe?). We are trying to decide on a framework to go with and having a hard time coming up with a decision. One of the biggest requirements we are want is to have similar executing speed to c# &amp; asp.net mvc. This requirement kind of throws out RoR &amp; Django&#x2F;python. We “prefer” a statically typed language but it’s not a hard set requirement. We dabbled with go &amp; rust and enjoy both languages but I don’t think rust is ready for prime time. We also worry about the ecosystem with go. If you base your business off the language and then google decided it was a “toy” project and drops its resources (ala google reader). Sure its open source which is all fine and dandy just as long someone decides to pick it up (death of ironpython &amp; ironruby). If the community was as vibrant as RoR&#x2F;Django&#x2F;Node we probably wouldn’t worry but it isn’t. The only option I see left is either java or a language based on the JVM.  Any help would be appreciated.
======
zachlatta
I think Go will surprise you. Google uses it internally and it is hardly a toy
project. However, the ecosystem is currently relatively small.

It sounds like you're looking for something like Java with Play
([http://www.playframework.com/](http://www.playframework.com/)). Another
langauge based on the JVM may suit you well. I recommend taking a look at
Scala.

~~~
ncage
Thanks guys i will give play a look. Never heard of it before

------
workhere-io
I think you should reconsider Python. If it's fast enough for Instagram and
Pinterest, it's probably fast enough for you :) Try Flask
([http://flask.pocoo.org/](http://flask.pocoo.org/)).

If you go with Go after all, try Revel
([http://robfig.github.io/revel/](http://robfig.github.io/revel/)).

------
bliti
Java seems to fit your needs, given how you have experience with C#. Play is a
good framework to work with.

~~~
lsiebert
Yep. Java is pretty standard in enterprise because it's relatively fast,
fairly easy to program, very portable, and has a mature community and
ecosystem.

------
jbobes
Django.

~~~
workhere-io
Or Flask ([http://flask.pocoo.org/](http://flask.pocoo.org/))

------
helpermethod
Grails.

